# Bambino Plus steam wand purge



## RDB (May 30, 2020)

Hi

When I purge the steam wand on my bambino plus the pressure is so great that water/milk splashes back out from the drip dray, enough that surrounding items and my worktop need wiping down.

I've contacted Sage/Breville and supplied photos/videos but they've told me this is not a fault. I find it hard to believe that users should need to clean the area surrounding the coffee machine after every use.

Has anyone else experienced this issue with the Bambino/any other Sage machine?

Thanks

RDB


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

yes i have a Bambino Plus...it's just how it is. i don't know if i'd go as far as calling it a design fault, but it's not a great design. you'll get less mess if you let it purge into eg the empty milk jug, or a cup of water. i used to do that, then i started using the drip tray as i don't mind the wiping down so much. now i find that it makes water splash out of the drip tray and the whole underside of the machine gets wet. trying to break the habit of just purging it into the drip tray now.


----------

